# Use storage tote for water storage?



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

Due to the location of my aquarium and there being no hot water in that portion of the building I need to store my water change water in 5 gallon buckets with heaters in them. (40 gal tank, 50% water change weekly) This is getting old!

I was was thinking of placing a large tote in the stand under the aquarium and fill that weekly with my water change water, have heaters in it to bring it to temp and a small pump to pump it into the aquarium when needed. After cleaning the tank with a python, pump the heated water into the tank and then refill with cold water from the sink via the python and spend the week heating up until the next water change.

I am planning on buying a new tote/cover wash it well with hot water to remove any debris, etc.

Is a storage tote like Target sells safe for storing water in them? I don;t know if the water would absorb any of the "plastic" chemicals, etc that could hurt our fish.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried this for my RO water using a 45g tote, supposedly extreme duty, once the thing was just under half full the sides started to bow out and started to pretty much fold itself out, lots of stress marks in the plastic too. ALOT of us who have alot of tanks will use 55g trash cans to store the water.

I use poly tanks now but when I did have the 55g cans I kept a small 50w heater in them and an sponge filter incase any debris got in it and it aerated as well so it wouldnt stagnate.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

I thought about the stress - It will only be 3/4 filled and I am going to double it up if not triple it up.

I just didn't know if there are chemicals in the plastic that will seep into the water.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

I use "Rubbermaid" plastic trash cans and have for years. I have two 54 gallon ones but I am sure smaller is fine. I use the tops as covers and have slots cut in for a permanent PVC refill line, air bubbler, and heater. I make about 100 gallons a week for my Discus. I plug in the pump when I am ready to refill the tank and turn on the garden hose when I am ready to refill the trash can. Any buffer I need to add for the low Discus pH I add in the trash can. I don't use dechlorinater since it sits in a bubbler for a week. The bubbler is an old power head with a sponge filter and an air hose into it so there is a lot of water movement.

I don't think you have to worry about the plastic but if you can use round it may be stronger. I have moved Discus and marine fish in plastic totes before with no bad side effects. I have even used a cooler. That may be another option, a cooler the right size would require less heat and have stronger sides and could be rectangular so it fit under the tank better.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The totes are indeed safe for fish but I suggest the large trash cans as well.They seem to hold up alot better than the totes do.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've kept a tote full for about 1 month soaking some driftwood outside and it didn't bow any, but I guess somethings can take a little while to show. I use a plastic trash can as well to store water.

Are you aging your water for a purpose? Are you not able to adjust temp of the water from the tap? I would say if you don't really have a specific purpose and you can adjust temp of water from the tap, why store water and why not just put directly in the tank?

Just curious. People have all kinds of reasons why they do things a particular way.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I've kept a tote full for about 1 month soaking Are you aging your water for a purpose? Are you not able to adjust temp of the water from the tap? I would say if you don't really have a specific purpose and you can adjust temp of water from the tap, why store water and why not just put directly in the tank?
> .


I can't adjust enough water from the tap. The hot water heater on that sink is only 2 gallons and my water changes are 20 gallons.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have worried about the plastic issue. I can't see it being perfectly safe - there have to be chemicals leaking in. However, I have had no deformities or weird sex ratios in tanks with homemade plastic box wet dry filters, so it may take ten years to manifest itself. I'll take those odds.
The heater would have to be kept out of contact with the plastic. 

I used to soften water in 20 gallon black plastic tubs from the hardware store. They bowed, but never broke. I would not do it in an upstairs room - you have to sit it on cement and never move it to minimize stress. You would need two 20 gallon totes since you can't get at all the water - there will will always be 5 gallons left at the bottom.
It's pure anecdote with no science I can offer behind it - but clearer or opaque plastic tubs tend to become brittle within 2-3 years. Recycled plastic snaps easily, after a year or so. However, I do worry about what is leaching from the more flexible coloured plastic that does hold water longterm. I have stopped using these tubs, as I no longer need to soften water.
In the long run, would it be possible to buy a long python type hose? The initial cost may be higher, but so would be the benefits.


----------



## jimsz (Oct 11, 2011)

navigator black said:


> In the long run, would it be possible to buy a long python type hose? The initial cost may be higher, but so would be the benefits.


No, the side of the building that has hot water is 200 feet away at a minimum.


----------



## Nereus7 (Jun 13, 2012)

Read somewhere pretty much everybody tests positive for Bisphenol A..


----------

